# Aussie Grill Bracket



## Deter (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! We just picked up our 2013 312BH which has a grill that goes on a bumper swing bracket. I was wondering if anyone has successfully installed the Aussie grill(which came with our camper) on that swing bracket without modifying the bracket? I might be missing something but otherwise it looks like i need to modify the bracket. Thanks in advance.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes...it works well. We even found a griddle that fits on top of the grill and makes awesome pancakes. Perhaps you have a photo or two of the parts you are working with?

BTW...congratulations on your awesome purchase and welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Deter (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks H2O! I didn't get a chance to post pictures yet but talked to my dealership. Sounds like somewhere along the way they started supplying a different grill and never adjusted the bracket to accomodate it. I had to cut about 1/2" off the bracket to make it work. Its ready to grill now!


----------

